# Lucky Bamboo in the Aquarium



## Ajax (Feb 22, 2011)

After returning from Petco a few days ago with three stalks of the "Lucky Bamboo" with curls, I did some research and discovered that the plant was not Bamboo at all, but Dracaena Sanderiana, which is NOT an aquarium plant, regardless of the fact that Petco sells them as such. Has anyone had any success with keeping these in the tank?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think you can do like they do, with the roots and base in the water and most of the plant out. It will eventually rt if you try to do more.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

that's a big problem with a LOT of the plants Petco sells... I've browsed through them, and probably 75% of the plants that they retail that say they're aquatic, actually are not


the only ones I've bought from there are my Java Fern and Lace Java Fern (which they call an Aqua Fern for whatever reason...), a couple Amazon Swords, and a few Argentine Swords


----------



## Fish-Hed (Oct 5, 2011)

I am experimenting with placing an air-stone at the base of the fully submerged lucky bamboo in my 10 gallon.


----------



## Fish-Hed (Oct 5, 2011)

Fish-Hed said:


> I am experimenting with placing an air-stone at the base of the fully submerged lucky bamboo in my 10 gallon.



Update:

Week 2 and Lucky Bamboo still fully submerged and doing fine.*w3


----------



## cgskipper (Nov 15, 2010)

I can't remember what magazine or specific issue, but I recall reading several months ago that bamboo will do fine if you submerge the roots but keep the leaves above. If you submerge the entire plant, it will appear to do fine in the beginning but eventually die.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i had the same thing from petco, it lasted about 2 months then started to root, it looks good but not last for ever


----------

